# Range hood requirement in Portland, OR



## PDan (Jan 5, 2022)

Just rented a house in Portland, OR and the 4-burner electric cooktop in the kitchen has no hood (ducted or ductless). Is the landlord required to provide one? They said that since it's an electric cooktop it doesn't need one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 5, 2022)

Hoods not required over ranges. The code only requires at least 30" above the range to combustible material like a wood cabinet above the range.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 5, 2022)

The codes have never "required" a hood above a residential cooking appliance gas or electric in a residence


----------



## classicT (Jan 5, 2022)

Only thing that is required is an exhaust fan of 100-cfm (intermittent or 30-cfm continuous) from the kitchen for mechanical ventilation.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 5, 2022)

FYI Oregon does require residential cooking hood exhaust in the 2021 edition which went into effect in April 2021 but not mandatory until 10-01-2021
If your home was built prior to 10-01-2021 it was not required






						Building Codes Division : Adopted codes online : Codes and standards : State of Oregon
					

Access adopted codes available to read online.




					www.oregon.gov


----------

